# Entry Level Medical Coding



## ednarussell (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello my name is Edna,

I am seeking for an entry level coding position.  I will be taking my CPC certification in a few months.  I'm available full time or part time.  Resume attached.


Objective
Leverage 17 years of experience in the health care industry along with extensive computer software knowledge to support complex business workflows and provide unparalleled business value.



Key Skills
Proficient or familiar with a wide variety of software and technologies, including:
Microsoft Word	PowerPoint	Excel	Outlook
 Microsoft Access	SharePoint	Adobe	Snag It




Work Experience
Anthem Blue Cross of California - Woodland Hills, CA	07/2008 – 12/2011
Trainer II	
	Developed detailed job aids and training materials
	Delivered training for several instructor-lead training courses
	Worked closely with HMO, PPO, Institutional and Ancillary business units
	Performed comprehensive user acceptance testing
	Developed and revised user documentation
Anthem Blue Cross of California - Woodland Hills, CA	07/2001 – 06/2008
Senior Network Management Representative	
	Served as lead for team of fifteen (15) Network Analysts
	Actively engaged Network Development management and operational staff to optimize daily operations 
	Developed and implemented work plans to provide positive provider relations
	Facilitated and participated in internal departmental and external provider partnership meetings
	Managed/Approved timesheets and scheduled leave for Network Development area
Anthem Blue Cross of California - Woodland Hills, CA	03/1997 – 06/2001
Provider Relations Analyst	
	Processed incoming medical group applications for HMO and PPO products
	Determined provider/medical group eligibility 
	Maintained provider information database
	Managed physician relationships and develop provider network
	Special projects included Y2K implementation and CalCare rollout
Anthem Blue Cross of California - Woodland Hills, CA	10/1994 – 02/1997	
Full Function Claims Examiner / Customer Service		03/1997 – 06/2001
	Keyed and processed POS & CalCare plans
	Provided customer service for LAUSD product lines
	Responsible for claim adjudication and final claim disposition	
First Interstate Bank – Los Angeles, CA	02/1983 – 12/1993
Data Security Analyst	
	Administered information security control for organizational finance systems
	Resolved emergency controls for unauthorized access, security violations and resource misuse
	Collaborated with various departments to implement Business Resumption initiative
	Maintained access policies and guidelines for corporate information systems


Education
2012	AAPC – Certified Professional Coder (CPC) – In progress
2011	U.S. Career Institute – Ft.  Collins, CO  Medical Coding Certificate
2006	College of the Canyons – Valencia, CA  Microsoft Office Suite Extended Studies
1982 - 1985	Glendale City College – Glendale, CA  Computer Programming, Business Administration



Associations
American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC)


----------

